# Help with sexing



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

So we still do not know for sure if odin is male or female. so maybe by some pics some of you guys could give a better idea as to what gender odin is. hoping male but love him/her all the same. thanks for the help


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 8, 2011)

In my opinion it looks male to me.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Still can't feel the BB's? He looks about the size that they start showing up. Looks like a male but the BB's would confirm it. Keep an eye out when he's taking big craps, I've seen my male gu's expose their hemipenes when they do.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

When I got him the breeder had said based on head size and looks she predicted a male but could not confirm I'm keeping an an eye out for the hemipenes but he is unpredictable and quick when he poops. And he does not like going in water. So we know a general time when he goes but he moves fast. As for the bb's I Am not so sure yet, he moves around a lot unless I use both hands to hold him and I had my girlfriend look under him and take pictures but he is going through a growth spurt and shedding continuously. Hopefully we will find evidence soon


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah look for the bumps on each side under vent like mentioned,plus the head looks like male to me from my exsperience with the tegus i've owned.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

What is the differences between male and female heads when they are young?


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 8, 2011)

In my opinion males have a longer snout with wider head,females have shorter snout.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's what I have heard. But have not seen first hand the difference between them. I apriciate you sharing your opinion.


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah np,the easiest way to me is feeling the buttons on the sides of vent lol.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do they show physical signs of them or does it have to be felt?


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 8, 2011)

You can see them on some tegus,but feeling them is the best way to know they are there.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay. Got it. Thanks


----------

